# Best Anti Virus



## Molli (8 May 2013)

What is the best anti virus to install.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 May 2013)

If you run the search option in this forum there are many previous threads on this subject.  We find the free version of AVG to be good but some people have had problems with it.  Don't go for the free trial option one at the bottom of the page as it leads on to the fee one.  AFAIK the other free one is sufficient.


----------



## Latrade (8 May 2013)

Best breakdown of PC Security I've seen here:

http://krebsonsecurity.com/tools-for-a-safer-pc/

I've never seen any performance issues between the free ones and premium other than paying for a lot of stuff I never really needed.

Of the free ones, I've used Microsoft Security Essentials for a while and I'm more than happy with it. I found AVG ok, but too many false-positives on what it felt was a virus and if you weren't careful you can end up getting rid of essential components. Never had that problem with MSE.

Also as that article starts off with, restrict as much as you can Java and then in combination with someting like MSE, you should be ok.


----------



## Molli (8 May 2013)

Thanks very much for help. Tune Up maintenance is the one sombody installed on my laptop but my son has got a new laptop so trying to get him to sort one.


----------



## Molli (8 May 2013)

I see Avast is highly recommended also. I just need a bit of help please. On the Avast homepage do I download free antivirus or internet security or both.


----------



## monagt (8 May 2013)

Microsoft Essentials and its free.


----------



## Boyd (8 May 2013)

So essential they dont include it with Windows ;-)

Personally I use Avast


----------



## demoivre (8 May 2013)

Molli said:


> I see Avast is highly recommended also. I just need a bit of help please. On the Avast homepage do I download free antivirus or internet security or both.



Free Antivirus. Gizmo's freeware review site is worth reading too imo.


----------



## Molli (8 May 2013)

I tried installing Avast and paid for 1 years sub. Now theres a little red icon with an x which says -warning your system is unsecured- Does that mean I have ny installed it correctly?


----------



## michaelm (9 May 2013)

You probably just need to run a virus definitions update . . updates are usually available daily and should install in the background.  Look for an 'update' option in Avast to force an update and then run a 'full system scan'.


----------



## Molli (9 May 2013)

Thanks Michaelm for that. Thanks all.


----------



## SparkRite (9 May 2013)

Molli said:


> Thanks Michaelm for that. Thanks all.



Are you using Windows XP?

I had awful trouble trying to install Avast on Win XP Sp3 and in the end had to give up.

Using MS Essentials now but find it very hungry on HD space.


----------



## cmccarra (25 Jul 2013)

I personally use AVG. Norton came pre-installed on my laptop the time I bought it and I found it to be the most irritating thing going.


----------



## AlbacoreA (25 Jul 2013)

Best AV is to be smart about what you click on and download. Stay away from trashy adverts and bargain sites unless there's a lot of good feedback from a trusted source of information. One email from someone you know isn't a trusted source.


----------



## Leo (25 Jul 2013)

AlbacoreA said:


> Best AV is to be smart about what you click on and download. Stay away from trashy adverts and bargain sites unless there's a lot of good feedback from a trusted source of information. One email from someone you know isn't a trusted source.



Many above board sites have been compromised over the years to distribute infections, so while it is a good idea to avoid 'trashy' sites, it's always prudent to have good AV software installed.


----------



## fobs (25 Jul 2013)

I find avira antivirus good.


----------



## AlbacoreA (25 Jul 2013)

... Ignore


----------



## dub_nerd (25 Jul 2013)

username123 said:


> So essential they dont include it with Windows ;-)
> 
> Personally I use Avast


 
 They do now.
Windows Defender which comes with Windows 8 is basically MS Security Essentials. I've used both on XP, Win7 and Win8. Seems fine, and it doesn't keep trying to sell you anything more.


----------

